# 94 Horses READY for RESCUE or they will be SLAUGHTERED



## hoptowngurl03 (Sep 4, 2006)

I recieved this message from a friend on a Myspace group. Any help that could be offered would be great. If you know of any orginizations or rescues in or around this area please contact them ASAP. I myself cant do anything personally for these lovely animals but i know theres many people out there that can. Im helping by spreading the word. You spread it as well and contact any of the people below if you are interested. Fostering or rescueing is better then death. Especially for all these little foals. Lets not let someone take their precious life!!!!!! Please Help

======="URGENT! 94 horses to slaughter house Sept. 5th!

This is awful!

94 PMU horses in Gibbon, Alberta, Canada were deserted by their owner. A neighbor took them under his wing; but he's out of money and is going to take them to a slaughter auction this week unless he can sell some. He's offering to help with transportation, cross-border medical certification, etc.; so the main cost would be just for the horse(s) themselves.

1 of the 94...to slaughter 9/5/06 unless rescued!

Here is an excerpt from the original email to me regarding the 94 horses:

".....Prices are just above meat price basically. He has priced them at: Babies: 350-400$ Yearlings-2 yr olds: 500-550 mares: priced according to size (scale on site). <<<

Here is a link to go look at the photos of all these gorgeous horses:

http://www.grovestreet.com/jsp/albuminfo.jsp?album=84456

It is IMPERATIVE that if you're interested, you act quickly; the original email said he was going to haul them to the slaughterhouse on Tues., Sept. 5th!!!!! However; if you call & offer to buy one/some; he'll hold it for you (for awhile anyway).

We need some RANSOM MONEY!!!!! Then we can worry about getting the horse(s) to you! This is a VERY REAL chance to actually SAVE A LIFE...OR LIVES.....

UPDATE! I just spoke with Barbara...she lives near this PMU ranch and has offered to do whatever she can to help us ransom out the horses. If you can help buy one/some; you can call her at 403-651-5765 (in Canada)

OR email me directly at [email protected] and we'll all work together to get the one(s) people

choose out of the 'off to slaughter' pens. I already have some people who want some of the horses; I'm willing to act as the USA side coordinator.

Also; if you want to buy one or more, but can't actually have them yourself; you can pay their ransom & donate them to my rescue "Green Acres Animal Haven" here in Nebraska. I can take several more....references available. Or, I can also direct you to other rescues who can take them...>>> I'm NOT trying to be greedy; I just want to save horses!

Email Lynn direct ([email protected]) for any information you need about these horses.

There are only 2 days left!!!!!!!!!!"=============


----------



## justjinx (Sep 5, 2006)

have you tried to contact FANI? http://www.pmufoaladoption.org/

they may be able to help out! jennifer :saludando:


----------



## tiny zebra (Sep 7, 2006)

I have gotten word that a generous woman in KS has put up the money for the entire herd!


----------



## hoptowngurl03 (Sep 9, 2006)

Ive heard about the lady in KS as well. I hope everything goes well with the horses and they all now find loveing homes without being rushed..


----------



## cherylsminis (Sep 10, 2006)

Gosh, That is terrible about the horses. I hope the lady can take them all. :no:


----------



## mmmorgans (Sep 15, 2006)

Any update on these horses? Did the lady from the US purchase the whole herd? The horses look like they are in pretty rough shape - I hope that everything works out and the horses find good homes. God Bless everyone who is helping these poor horses.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 25, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Hi, does anyone know what happened with these beautiful horses? I just read the thread and I can't see how anyone could just abandon them like that... :no: So sad. I would love to hear a happy ending if anyone knows! Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## barrelchick93 (Sep 26, 2006)

I would like to have an update also




:


----------

